# Pots modular???



## exa (6. April 2009)

hi, 

wollte mal hören, ob es möglich ist, pots modular mit Dichtung aufzubauen, oder ob das wegen der Temperaturen unmöglich ist...


----------



## der8auer (6. April 2009)

Hi,

ja das ist möglich. Das Problem dabei ist, dass die meisten Dichtungen bei diesen Temperaturen spröde und porös werden. Es gibt spezielle Dichtungen für diesen Temperaturbereich aber die sind ziemlich teuer.
Wenn genaue Passungen aufeinander geschraubt werden kann es auch dicht genug sein.


----------



## exa (6. April 2009)

aha, ok, thx

wäre ja für gpu pots einfacher zu machen, bzw für alle pots einfacher sauber zu halten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2009)

Kriegt man die Passungen wirklich so genau hin?
Ich wunder mich schon immer, dass gelötete Pots oder Alu-über-Kupfer-Konstruktionen zusammenhalten und sich nicht aufgrund unterschiedlicher Wärmeausdehnung zerlegen.


----------



## exa (6. April 2009)

naja du könntest sogar diese unterschiedliche ausdehnung nutzen um es dicht zu bekommen...


----------



## iceman650 (6. April 2009)

man muss in diesen fällen nur aufpassen, dass das metall, das sich weniger zusammenzieht innen sitzt. aber dichtungen solltest du schon verwenden. 
und man sollte den pot dann schon gekühlt montieren, was mit handschuhen wieder schwierig wird


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2009)

exa schrieb:


> naja du könntest sogar diese unterschiedliche ausdehnung nutzen um es dicht zu bekommen...



Der Unterschied zwischen Alu und CU beträgt fast 100% - der Pot sollte aber von Raumtemperatur bis -200°C dicht sein...
Offensichtlich ist es möglich, aber ich bin überrascht. (oder werden die Dinger zu wenig genutzt, als das man Probleme mit Materialermüdung bekommen könnte?)


----------



## der8auer (7. April 2009)

Alu und Kupfer sind ja relativ weich und die Temperaturdifferenz kommt nicht vom einen Moment auf den anderen. Hab noch nie davon gehört/gelesen, dass da Probleme entstehen.


----------

